# Games Day France 2009 - Ironclad Dreadnought and more...



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

As promised GW unveiled more information about Planet Strike, IG, Chaos Warhound, Vulkan He'Stan, plastic buildings... Pictures courtesy of Louis:

http://picasaweb.google.fr/zavepovuleur/GamesDay2009

Ironclad Dreadnought 










Enjoy.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Hee, hee... just beat you *Syph* with some pics in the Planetstrike thread. :grin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bah, I blame the, er... French! I think Games Day warrants it's own thread, so it'll stay for now.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> Bah, I blame the, er... French! I think Games Day warrants it's own thread, so it'll stay for now.


Yeah, I couldn't be, er... bothered to do a whole Games Day thread, so I just chucked the relevant Planetstrike stuff in the Planetstrike thread. :good:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

What drives me mad is that the 5th ed rulebook even showed us that Plenet Strike existed long ago (showed us the Planet Strike buildings)


----------



## VictorLazarus (Mar 5, 2009)

I use a blood angels dred for inronclad since its almost correct.

MVL.


----------



## TAUfanatic (Jun 7, 2008)

man I hat enot having gamesday in california this year...I'm going to miss all of this


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Damn, could not go to Games Day this year, didn't have enough money...
If i can, next year, i will bring back nice pictures for you, with lots of comments


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

that is too more link you can see a minis:

http://minicreateurs.com/e107_plugins/forum/forum_viewtopic.php?7121.60

http://haekel.free.fr/spip.php?article131

http://citadela.org/?page_id=207


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for those. Some spectacular entries. 2nd and 3rd links are excellent.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Ironclad looks fucking amazing, me wantie.


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

a new link with another pics:

http://greenstuff.free.fr/album/GD/FR/2009/index.html


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks again kolossus.


----------



## kolossus (Apr 8, 2009)

you re well


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Blood Slaughterer and Blight Drones? Haven't heard of those, look nice though!

The demon prince and herald are nice as well, wouldn't mind some more eldar stuff though, maybe a Phantom


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

That Nurgle bloated beatle thingy was nasty looking. Any ideas about release dates for that stuff?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The ironclad Dread looks pretty cool and there were some pretty good entries as usual  Thanks for the pics and links everyone.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

there was talk on a new necron codex as well but it's a little way off yet folks


----------

